# menus



## vcrase (Apr 4, 2002)

:bounce: 
howdy, I am currently studying Food and Hospitality for my SACE Stage 2. I have been given an essay topic and need some relevent info, if you could PLEASE help me with this it would be appreciated, Some of the questions are: Factors that influence menu planing, The different types of menus, How the French have influenced the terms used in menus, the effect of the menu form, layout and design and the relationship between the type of menu and style of service.
Thank you! 
:lips:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey thanks for asking.
Basically what you need to look at when you are planning a menu, is your location, what type of customers do you plan to focus your menu at, keeping your food costs in line is very important as well. Balance your menu items well amongst your equipment, ie don't have fourteen items that require a deep fryer and then only have a two basket fryer. Proper terminology and wording is also very important, because if you print in your menu that you are serving Alaskan King Crab, you have to serve exactly what you stated.
Types of menus, well you've got Table d'hote, off the top of my head I can't really remember what it is, then you've got a' la carte, where each item is priced individually, and fixed price where entire meals are offered at a single price, and then there is the california menu, which basically is a menu consisting of everything from breakfast,lunch dinner, desserts, and mexican and pasta, and everything is available 24 hours a day.
That's about all I can think of.


----------

